# Ile de re Aires/camp sites



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

hi,

looking at going down to the atlantic coast for two weeks in august, we are continplating doing three days on il de re. Can anyone let us know of the best Aires on the island, near a beach and if there are any cheap campsites?
thanks
chris


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Airotel Le Cormoran not the cheapest but can walk to town, supermarket at end of road etc, pool, restaurant, the sites would prob need booked in advance, also saw plenty of aires on the beachside but didn't stay on any


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We stayed at two places in Autumn 2011:

Saint Clément des Baleines, in the North of the Island. A small motorhome campsite, plenty of space, access via a pay machine. Access can be tricky - the roads around there are a bit tight. There is a small village a 10 minute stroll away. There is a beach over the sand dunes, out of the site and walking down the side of the site. Less than 10 minutes.

Saint Martin de Ré. A very small aire, which gets full quickly. Within walking distance of the lovely port of Saint Martin de Ré. There is a campsite next door, but that might also get very busy during the summer months.

Gerald


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Aire at St Clemont de Baleines , a bit quiet , has electric but no wc , 100 m to beach , not the best but ok , last year it was 9 euros a night , or Rivedoux Plage , car park type aire overlooking sea , no elec but has wc 10 Euros , dont bother with Les Portes en Re aire , its on like a council dump ......Phil


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

As it happens we are going to that area mid to end of June

I am initially planning to get to the Municipal Camping at La Garenne and then take a look around to see what else is on offer in the area.

Any advice regarding do's and don'ts will be much appreciated

We will be pulling our Smart toad and we are 8.25m + the Smart so small/busy aires are probably not going to be suitable.

We usually use ACSI sites but plan to try some aires this time

Cheers

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You might consider Ile d'Oleron since you're in the area. The aire at Chateau D’Oleron has the beach just across the road. A big site with plenty of room.

Gerald


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Gerald

Ile d'Oleron was actually our intended destination on a previous French trip but we were so comfortable on an intermediate site that we just stayed and explored the area thoroughly

But that's the whole point of MH'ing isn't it? - Having the ability to "go with the flow".

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Remember it's August and can be very busy, Ile de Rea is not a big place and soon fills up.. St Martin municipal was almost as cheap as the Aire when we went and from there you can cover all the Island on a bike..
Remember there is a Toll as well  so for a 3 day trip it may not be such good value.

As mentioned Ile de Oleron, free crossing. Larger Island and plenty of cheap (some free) aires...


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I know it's each to their own but, except for a couple of nice little Port towns, the Ile d'Oleron to us was just a flat featureless salt marsh. There must be something there though as all the campsites were nearly full, maybe the flat roads as there were campers on bicycles everywhere.
Would suggest the Crozon Penninsula as a better alternative, loads of secluded beaches, cliff walks, war memorials ,all very scenic. Don't need a campsite, good aires and loads of 'wildspots'


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Downside of ile de Re is the bridge crossing fee.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You are right there.

Not too bad out of season but in the summer the price shoots up astronomically.

We enjoyed the Île de Ré. 

Stayed at the Municipal campsite in the town walls at St Martin.
Very pleasant site.
Hired bikes and explored the island.
Pleasant walks into the town, nice restaurants around the harbour.

Must say I wouldn't want to drive a rig as big as yours around the Île!!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I read this morning that North Eastern France is suffering severe floods with warnings on several rivers. Apparently the heavy rain will continue until Saturday.

Trust us; for a change we are landing in Dunkerque and staying in Ypres.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pneumatician - your geography is a bit askew.

The Île de Ré is nowhere near the NE of France.

The last time I went there is was definitely on the W coast!! :lol:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

pippin said:


> You are right there.
> 
> Not too bad out of season but in the summer the price shoots up astronomically.
> 
> ...


We did similar last September on our way back from St Jean de Luz - the campsite in St Martin has a cracking pizzeria on site which supplies HUUUUUUGE pizzas either for eat in or take away, and there are loads of eating and drinking places around the harbour.

Cycling around the island is easy with the cycle trails so you don't have to mix with traffic on the road. The island has an interesting history and culture and is good to while away a few days.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

fatbuddha said:


> Cycling around the island is easy with the cycle trails so you don't have to mix with traffic on the road. The island has an interesting history and culture and is good to while away a few days.


That's one of the best bits about Ré. The other islands (Oleron and Noirmoutier) also have some tracks, but not as widespread.

Gerald


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Bin to Re many times. Thought the Forum was France Touring as that is what it says above.
Campsites are of varying suitability. Over bridge and first on the left not so good, pitches soft sand and using extension leads to supply power. 
Just imparting general info.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I agree with most of what's written here. We went to both Ile de Re and Ile d'Oleron in March. We much preferred Ile de Re as more charming and perhaps a little more upmarket - and expensive. Our guide book suggested it was a favourite with Parisians. The toll bridge is an additional cost. We cycle a fair bit and found it the more intersting island of the two.
On the Ile de Re we stayed at the aire in St Martin, an easy walk into an old town with port. It's a small aire with a limited turning bay, but next door to the municipal (?) campsite which looked promising and not much more expensive. We also stayed at Rivedoux, great views overlooking the bridge and just outside a campsite that was shut when we were there. Again it's a little tight for larger units and the barrier wouldn't accept our UK card when we left.
I can imagine both islands would be heaving in the height of summer.


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Plenty of sites Here

Guy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would also recommend the Crozon peninsular !!!

Also be aware there is a HEFTY toll to get onto ile de re !!

I would suggest you also look at the Ile D'oleron, and the area to the south of it down towards the Gironde there are miles and miles of cycle tracks through the pine forests. Also South of the Gironde (ferry from Royan) is beautiful !!


----------

